# Aquarium 101



## pminister (Mar 23, 2009)

==================================================
*Always CHECK THE RECENT POST THANKS*
==================================================​
*Question Of The Day: 04.05.09 // Subject: Shrimps*

Ok Folks ! I was thinking of setting up a third tank, but i think having two tanks is more then enough for me. lol. Anyhoo I would like to add some *hardy shrimps* into my main tank, which is a *20 Gallon* tank with the following setup below. Do tell me if adding shrimps would be a good idea or not ? If yes which would be good hardy, shrimps i could add into my aquairum.

Fishes:
- 12 x glowlight tetra
- 4 x blue platy
- 3 x serpae tetra
- 2 x swordtails
- 1 x black fin platy
- 1 x siamese algea eater

Fauna:
- Hygrophila difformis ( Wisteria )
- Microsorum pteropus ( Java Fern )
- Anubias Nana
- Ceratophyllum submersum ( Hornwort )
- Vesicularia dubyana ( Java Moss )
- VALlisneria americana v. 'Biwaensis' ( Corkscrew Val )
- Ludwigia repens ( Primrose )
- Echinodorus osiris ( Melon Sword )

So what is the verdict people, could i add a few shrimpys in my tank; say 3-5 Cheesy


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

3 - 5 will be fish snack as soon as they hit the water. Try adding 20 - 30 cherry shrimp at night (well after lights out) and hopefully they breed for you. The shrimplets will be able to take cover in any really dense foliage, hopefully long enough to get big enough to avoid predation.


----------



## pminister (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaha. sounds like more of a gamble. it be a lil a mini survivor for the shrimpies.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If you have some pitted wood or rock crevices, the shrimps will likely be fine.

Put them in with the lights off, when your fish are asleep.

I'd suggest cherry shrimp as well, as they are cheap and seem pretty hardy.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

i have similar fish in my 33 gallon tank... and i added 2 yamato shrimp which are pretty small and they are fine. even with the lights on when you add them they find places to hide instantly... when i added those two... one i saw for a while cause he stuck to the glass at the top between the glass and the ammonia reader thing i have. The other went missing.... in fact i had thought about him being eaten until recently. one molted and has been showing himself... and recently i seen another molting... so he is alive... just waiting for him to show himself. i also added a vampire shrimp which is pretty big and he's definitly doing fine. I think you can add them shrimp without any problems.


----------



## pminister (Mar 23, 2009)

so i guess cherry shrimp it is. now i just gotta find a source where i can get some.

just out of curiosity, are there any other species of shrimp that maybe hardier or lil bigger then cherry shrimps. w/o having to cost n arm n a leg for em.

i saw one guy he was selling this tiny shrimp, apprantely it was some high grade shrimp, and selling it for 50$ a pop....... i was like eeesh. imagine if that diny bugger got munched on. anyhoo back to my question


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Katalyst is usually an excellent source AND for Honest Ed prices.


----------



## pminister (Mar 23, 2009)

Cory_Dad said:


> Katalyst is usually an excellent source AND for Honest Ed prices.


umm. are these users on this forum ?


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes Katalyst is a member of this forum. Honest Ed's is a notoriously cheap mall the size of a city block in toronto.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

pminister said:


> so i guess cherry shrimp it is. now i just gotta find a source where i can get some.
> 
> just out of curiosity, are there any other species of shrimp that maybe hardier or lil bigger then cherry shrimps. w/o having to cost n arm n a leg for em.
> 
> i saw one guy he was selling this tiny shrimp, apprantely it was some high grade shrimp, and selling it for 50$ a pop....... i was like eeesh. imagine if that diny bugger got munched on. anyhoo back to my question


If you want bigger shrimp I would go with amano or bamboo or you could just throw in some ghost shrimp they are cheap.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

breeze905 said:


> Yes Katalyst is a member of this forum. Honest Ed's is a notoriously cheap mall the size of a city block in toronto.


Thanks for that clarification. I keep forgetting that we're not all from Toronto.


----------



## pminister (Mar 23, 2009)

Cory_Dad said:


> Thanks for that clarification. I keep forgetting that we're not all from Toronto.


Hahaha.......Yeah i think i should add my location in my profile setup. lol. There is only so much one can count on through one forum, hence i decided to expand my network by a click on the internet button instead of a 5hr drive from Ottawa.

By the way any great Fish Stores in the Toronto area, especially when it comes to FW with a good selection to choose from. Just in case if i drop by .......


----------

